# REHOME: Austin, TX



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2007)

[align=left]hi all
i'm posting this for someone from another forum who is having registration issues to this forum. the bunnes are really cute and i know there are a lot of texas people on here. here is the link to the craigslist ad:
http://austin.craigslist.org/pet/435645894.html
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh My Goodness they are so cute, I hope they find a good home. Peg where are you?? LOL

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2007)

ZOMG! EEEKKK! WHY DO I LIVE SO FAR!? WHY DO I HAVE TO MANY?!?!?

Ok back to me being normal. Let's see what we can do for these buns. There have been several for the Texas area needing homes but not finding.:?


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my.....they're both adorable. But I live 5 hours away one way...and Art's already said "no" to any more rabbits.

I'll keep my eyes and ears open but that's the best I can do.....I love the lop (ok - I love the harlequin too).


----------



## myLoki (Sep 30, 2007)

OMG! They are beyond adorable. I wish I could help. I really do.  But I am at capacity. I barely have space in my room for Loki and Lily. I'm living with my parents for the time being and there is no way I can bring anymore in. They love Loki and Lily but it's a definite no on space. I can't even foster right now. I'm really sorry. :sad:



t.loki.lily.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 30, 2007)

It's nice to see you helping out here, tonyshuman. I have a soft spot for harlequins b/c of our disabled girl, a former abandoned bunn. Oh heck, we have white buns, brown buns, dutches, several strays... a lot of variety in our permanent family! Oh gosh, I hope they'll be safely rehomed in a forever loving environment. Soulmate Rabbit Rescue is helping select euth list bunnies in the area as Foster space (and funding) becomes available. 

I know there's a TON of unwanted rabbits right underneath our noses Too. There's gotta be Millions that need to find permanent loving guardians. And many more that are set loose in the woods to die a less-than-humane death. One man who spoke with my husband last week talked of a blk and white rabbit roaming near his garage...probably "the coyotes will get it." Very sad. 

Still, my heart is sympathetic to all who know their limits (a good thing!), and all who lend support, encouragement, or can be of help....
Thanks for posting the craigslist ad link. And pictures! Too bad Texas and WI weren't closer. OTOH, you are doing the person hoping to get them safely rehomed a great service to post here on RO. 

Going back to hugging everyone in the house, and the rescues.


----------



## Flick (Sep 30, 2007)

Contact House Rabbit Resource Network

http://www.rabbitresource.org/

It's a rabbit rescue in Austin.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 1, 2007)

i know. i wish i could take them too. such cuties! the owner said that the austin house rabbit resource network is full, and will just keep on trying to rehome via craigslist and various livejournal communities, although they might have to go to a shelter if a new owner can't be found soon.


----------



## Flick (Oct 1, 2007)

Crud! Well, okay, then let's try these...

http://www.bunnybuddies.org (it's in Houston, but that's only a 3 hr drive from Austin, maybe she'd meet someone half way).

http://www.ntrs.org/ (it's in Garland, ie, Dallas)

http://www.bluebunnies.org/ (it's in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area)

http://www.noahs-ark-sanctuary.org/ (Houston, again, a no-kill shelter that has taken rabbits although it's mostly dogs and cats)

If her rabbits are spayed/neutered already, that would be a very good thing to tell the shelters. Of course I'd much rather the rabbits go to a wonderful home, but if that doesn't happen, then a GOOD shelter who knows how to take care of rabbits is next best, maybe.

Flick


----------

